# Pom pom dig box



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

I've seen dig boxes used for a lot of rats & they seem to be fine with large pom poms. I'm wondering if pom poms would be safe for mice.
I want to use them because they're not messy & aesthetically pleasing as a cage decoration. Mostly I'm worried about them ingesting little fluffs if they chew the pompoms, I have one mouse in particular that I know would ADORE a dig box though.

Does anybody think it's safe or have experience with mousey dig boxes? Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sorry. I'm not at all familiar with the term. I've tried googling it, but that doesn't really show me anything. Could you upload a picture or two to explain what it is?


----------



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

No problem  It's just craft pompoms.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't see why not. I mean, it's no different than me crocheting hammocks for my mice. Sometimes they destroy them and use it as nesting material, I think some mice might do the same with the pom poms. I wouldn't be afraid of them ingesting it.


----------



## JessieKate (Apr 18, 2016)

This is so cute!! I'd love to try this. The safety might depend on the materials the pom poms are made of, I'd imagine.


----------



## MouseFeathers (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm done! That pompom box idea is adorable! I am so going to copy it! It will be cute to change the colors up with the seasons too!


----------

